# sharpening gauges on Jet slow sharpener (tormek clone)



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

I have a question about sharpening gauges on the slow stone grinder. On the fingernail and bowl gauge the video says to use the gauge jig with the center pivot point. This cahnges the wing angle of the factory grind dramatically. i set the angle of the nose nut when I rock the gauge left and right it cnages the angle on the sides. I use a diferent jig for the rough gauge and I simply rotate it left and right not swing it. 

I know the factory grinds are not ideal and by watching the video I would assume I want a different angle on the wings as apposed to the nose of the Fingernail / bowl gouge. but before I take a substantial amount of material off of my gauges I want to be sure. They are Sorby chisels 8pc set. you can see them at the following link, http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sorby-H6542-Turning-Tool/dp/B00012X7LQ


If I need to I can post some pictures to explaine this better

Visit my Blog at

http://7kcraftsman.blogspot.com/

John
7K Crafstman


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

John,

I have a Tormek and there is a separate jig for fingernail gouges. I use a double jointed one where I can adjust both angle and sweep. I am almost always able to reproduce any grind.
On the bowl gouge you should be able to get that pretty close. You might change the end of the profile..(furthest from the nose) but that's okay, you rarely cut back there unless you have some very wet and very soft wood where you can take a large cut. The roughing gouge is simple as you stated with just rotation and not a pivot also....The nice thing about the slow speed grinder is that it is slow and you can experiment without sacrificing large sections of gouge.
I looked at that sharpener one day. I have had a Tormek for 10 years. I like the variable speed of the Jet. I thinks it's a great alternative to the Tormek at a better price.


----------



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

*bowl and finger*

So the only difference in the jet vs tormek on the gauge jig is that the jet is two pieces but same concept.... What you are saying is that I should use the jig for both finger and bowl gauges but use the opposite ends of the swing adjustment? I will try that in the morning and see what happens......

J
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*grinding/sharpening angles*

Just treated myself to a set of wood chisels and want to keep them sharp. bought a special protractor ( US Patent 4,766,6750) today but unable to find any instructions on the net.

Anyone know how to use this to check grinding angles?

Unfortunately, patent application a bit hard for me to understand and no diagrams provided or instructions with the protractor. Only cost a couple of dollars.

I have read that chisels should be sharpened to 25 and 30 degrees, on TV tonight Discovery prog quoted 22.5 degrees.

What do you advise.?
johnep


----------



## johnrezz (Apr 1, 2007)

*tormek manual*

:thumbsup: Johnnep

go to the below link and download the manual for the tormek system, it covers all tools and angles. are you using the jet? If so I do 27 degrees, 22 will be to shallow and the chisels will dull easy. be sure to get the back of the chisel perfectly flat before working on the edge. This is what will make your chisels sharp.  

http://www.tormek.us/en/handbook/download/

Johnhttp://www.tormek.us/en/handbook/pdf/hb-10e.pdf


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Many thanks for the link. I enjoyed the Tormek site and video. i think my protractor is similar in principle to the Tormek guage. sure would love one of their machines but nearly 20x cost of my cheap little grinder.
If I had a proper workshop, i would have aTormek.
johnep.


----------

